# My Omega Seamaster Cosmic



## Midgedog (Jun 23, 2013)

Hi all,

I'd welcome your opinions on my first vintage watch purchase if at all possible please? I have plumped for an Omega Seamaster Cosmic, c.1967, and although I bought it from ebay, (risky for a first purchase?) from what I can tell with my limited knowledge, it looks pretty honest. (But this is my first vintage watch purchase, hence my post to see what you guys think!)

Primarily, I just wanted a nice Omega, as original as possible within my budget of about Â£500. I know I can't expect perfection at this price, but just hope I've made a reasonable choice...

The UK seller had 100% positive feedback, provided a decent description with clear photos, and answered my (basic,) questions quickly, which instilled some confidence. The watch is due to arrive on Tuesday, so I'm yet to see it... *gulp*

I did check the OVD, which seemed to show the watch was pretty genuine - but again, I'm a total novice, so maybe I missed something important?! I have a few queries about it, but would love to hear what you experts think from the pics below, if you wouldn't mind having a look for me?

Many thanks in advance,

Ian

P.S Hope the pics show up?

https://photos-2.dro...I?size=1280x960

https://photos-2.dro...o?size=1280x960

https://photos-2.dro...A?size=1280x960

https://photos-1.dro...g?size=1280x960

https://photos-6.dro...g?size=1280x960


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

The photos do not seem to show up. This is what does come up:

"Error (403)

It seems you don't belong here! You should probably *sign in*. Check out our Help Center and forums for help, or head back to home. "

Later,

William


----------



## Midgedog (Jun 23, 2013)

William_Wilson said:


> The photos do not seem to show up. This is what does come up:
> 
> "Error (403)
> 
> ...


Ah, I linked them from my dropbox, which clearly hasn't worked. 

Will try and put them somewhere else and edit my post. (Edit: I couldn't edit my OP, so have tried again below!)

Thanks William.


----------



## Midgedog (Jun 23, 2013)

Does these two pics work for anyone else please?

https://docs.google....dit?usp=sharing

https://docs.google....dit?usp=sharing


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

If all else fails, you could try reading the instructions 

http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=13637

Cheers Martin


----------



## wotsch (Jan 5, 2011)

No pics. I get the message "You need permission to access this item."

-wotsch


----------



## Midgedog (Jun 23, 2013)

martinzx said:


> If all else fails, you could try reading the instructions
> 
> http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=13637
> 
> Cheers Martin


Thanks Martin, instructions duly read! Will try again shortly...


----------



## Midgedog (Jun 23, 2013)

Hopefully these will show up...


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

It looks pretty sweet. The movement seems to date to 1970ish. The case may have had a polish but unless I'm missing something it should be good. 

Later,

William


----------



## Midgedog (Jun 23, 2013)

William_Wilson said:


> It looks pretty sweet. The movement seems to date to 1970ish. The case may have had a polish but unless I'm missing something it should be good.
> 
> Later,
> 
> William


Thanks William.  I was told it had had a "light" polish to the case, but it was apparently not overly done. I guess I'll find out when it arrives!

The crown wasn't described as being the original, but so long as it's pretty much "right" for the case I'm not too worried.

I don't own a watch at the moment, so I plan to use this daily, but obviously not on days when I'm likely to be doing things that might damage it. :stop:

When funds allow I'll be after more watches - I can see this getting addictive! (And expensive!)

Thanks again.


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

looking good Midgedog. Very classy :thumbup:


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Yes agree it is 1970ish maybe late 1969  looks great for the year, was looking at one recently, but the condition was poor.

I look forward to your pictures when it arrives 

Cheers Martin


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Looks like the start of a class collection. :thumbup:


----------



## Midgedog (Jun 23, 2013)

scottswatches said:


> looking good Midgedog. Very classy :thumbup:


Thank you!  I'm relieved to hear from you guys that it looks like I haven't made a huge mistake anyway! Can't wait for it to arrive now! 



martinzx said:


> Yes agree it is 1970ish maybe late 1969  looks great for the year, was looking at one recently, but the condition was poor.
> 
> I look forward to your pictures when it arrives
> 
> Cheers Martin


Thanks again Martin, and yes, I will certainly be taking some pics of my own to share here. I have never photographed watches before, but love photography, so will hopefully produce something half-decent, fingers crossed!



luckywatch said:


> Looks like the start of a class collection. :thumbup:


Thank you!  It will indeed hopefully be the start to my little collection, but "shhhh", don't tell my wife! (She fails to see why anyone would need more than one watch, and indeed, why one from the local market at Â£10 isn't more than sufficient! :wallbash:

I'm up against it tbh, but will not be detered! 

Cheers all!


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

Looks lovely! The 565 is a super movement, I have it in my Dynamic and it really powers up well and keeps very consistent time. :thumbup:


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

That's really nice ! ... You're right that the VDB gives it starting in 1965 but these models can go on a few years and yours look like the one stated as 1967. Looks really nice though, you did well !	http://www.omegawatc...abase?ref=14310


----------



## Midgedog (Jun 23, 2013)

AVO said:


> Looks lovely! The 565 is a super movement, I have it in my Dynamic and it really powers up well and keeps very consistent time. :thumbup:


Thank you AVO! Great to hear the 565 movement is a good 'un too - I had read good things about it, but am still at the bottom of the learning curve...!



artistmike said:


> That's really nice ! ... You're right that the VDB gives it starting in 1965 but these models can go on a few years and yours look like the one stated as 1967. Looks really nice though, you did well !	http://www.omegawatc...abase?ref=14310


Thanks for your kind comments and the link to the VDB Mike!  I'm glad it checks out as I have been a tad nervous waiting for it to arrive because I have never bought a vintage watch before, let alone parted with over Â£500 on ebay! I am really glad I spent a decent amount of time here and elsewhere learning how to avoid obvious fakes and re-dials, and having seen some of the horrors out there for similar money, I'm very glad I bided my time now.

The watch arrived today, and I really am sooo over the moon with it! :thumbup: The description was very accurate, as it really is beautiful and in exceptional overall condition. There are a coupe of tiny marks on the side of the case and the back, (to be expected for its age,) but other than that it's perfect for me. I still can't believe how clean and tidy the dial is for a 40+ year old watch, and how solid and well made it is too! Its a little stunner imho, and will be much loved (and well-worn!) for many years to come!

I'll get round to taking some pics of it soon hopefully and will post them up!

Thanks again to everyone who has shared their knowledge here and enabled me to make a good choice, it is very much appreciated! :notworthy: :yes:

Cheers!


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

I had one of those and the stem came apart when I pulled it to alter the time.  It turns out that it has a split stem so that the movement can come out through the front (and that is a task and a half- I've heard of compressed air and blowing the movement out via the stem tube!) :yes:

Mike


----------



## Midgedog (Jun 23, 2013)

tixntox said:


> I had one of those and the stem came apart when I pulled it to alter the time.  It turns out that it has a split stem so that the movement can come out through the front (and that is a task and a half- I've heard of compressed air and blowing the movement out via the stem tube!) :yes:
> 
> Mike


*eek*  I'd read that the movement was accessed by removing the crystal, turning the dial and lifting it out from the front, but had missed the bit about the split stem! I will be gentle, thanks for the heads-up! Thankfully it stayed in one piece when I set the time for the first time today...! I'm not confident enough, (nor do I have the right tools,) to be taking it apart anyway, so will be leaving that to a pro to be on the safe side!


----------



## lenny2007 (Aug 5, 2013)

Lovely watch! The strap looks really nice on it also! Vintage Omega's are just stunning in my opinion!


----------



## Melville (Jun 17, 2013)

I have the same movement in my '67 Automatic Seamaster DeVille that I had serviced recently, and it's a terrific timekeeper.


----------



## ketiljo (Apr 22, 2009)

That's correct about the stem. But it's pretty tight, so with normal use, it doesn't come out unless you pull it really hard. The crystal is removed with a lifter, Omega tool 107. It should say "tool 107" on the back if it's not worn off. But leave it to a watchmaker. Is sure looks nice and the movement is one of Omega's best inhouse.


----------



## sharpie87 (Aug 5, 2013)

very nice


----------

